
Butterfly Keyboard Defect: "My 2018 Macbook Air is experiencing a problem" - mbgaxyz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QDsqWkUvXQ
======
mbgaxyz
"Unfortunately, Apple's butterfly-switch keyboards have a troubled history of
failure — littered with users shooting compressed air at stuck, unresponsive
keys. There have even been a couple of class-action lawsuits. ... Apple's been
decidedly mum on the reliability of its 2018 MacBook keyboards. From what
we've seen, though, Apple is trying to fix the situation: leaked documents
explain how the 3rd-gen keys have a membrane layer (the existence of which was
confirmed in an iFixit teardown) under the keys would protect the switches
from debris. But flaws, apparently, still linger."

[https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/2018-macbook-air-
keyboard...](https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/2018-macbook-air-keyboard-
concerns)

Users reporting problems here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/9x700s/new_macbook_air...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/9x700s/new_macbook_air_2018_problems_with_the_keyboard/)

